# Hanging ears



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Has anyone used anything like these before?

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Drip-Bag-Filters-Hanging-Ear-Coffee-Filter-Disposable-Dripper-50pcs-Hot-/381881591525

They seem to sit quite deep in the cup which I think would be a problem. I have found a quite cheap supplier in HK so I may have a punt for a laugh as they are less than a fiver.

I am putting a miniature coffee kit together for work so these may go with the mini 350ml pouring gooseneck kettle I found for £4


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Looks almost like a teabag for coffee...

will you be making a big splash like the second pic?

They aren't very aesthetically pleasing- but if they work and are biodegradable...


----------



## Poeplik (Feb 3, 2017)

Something new)


----------

